# Potential upcoming "The Lone Ranger" movie



## Goodsport (Aug 13, 2008)

"'Pirates' Writers in Talks for 'Lone Ranger' Movie" (Friday, 3/28/08)


I can't believe that I missed this news until just recently, but it's nonetheless exciting for us old-timers who remember the "The Lone Ranger" TV show (albeit in reruns for me, but still). 

Writers Ted Elliot and Terry Rossio did a great job in reviving the Zorro franchise with 1998's _The Mask of Zorro_ and launching _Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl_ in 2003, so hopefully they'll get a chance at The Lone Ranger. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 13, 2008)

After doing some research, it seems that you young folk may have had some exposure to The Lone Ranger after all the past two years in the form of an Eisner Award nominated comic book series by Dynamite Entertainment.









Also, some research revealed that the Green Hornet character (who himself has an upcoming movie coming in 2010 starring Seth Rogen) is the in-story grand-nephew of The Lone Ranger, which is probably less surprising considering that The Green Hornet was created by Fran Striker, who also helped develop The Lone Ranger some years earlier. 


-G


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 14, 2008)

Goodsport said:


> "'Pirates' Writers in Talks for 'Lone Ranger' Movie" (Friday, 3/28/08)
> 
> 
> I can't believe that I missed this news until just recently, but it's nonetheless exciting for us old-timers who remember the "The Lone Ranger" TV show (albeit in reruns for me, but still).
> ...



Hopefully they do well.

Mind you, while the respective films were success, they didn't live up to their respective sequels.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Oy gevalt. Whats wrong with the 2003 version?


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 14, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Oy gevalt. Whats wrong with the 2003 version?



It wasn't that interesting.

Chad Michael Murray of _One Tree Hill_ looks too young to portray the Lone Ranger. He should at least look older, not 24 going on 16.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2008)

There was a 2003 Lone Ranger series!?!?  

Where the hell have I been?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> It wasn't that interesting.



I happened to like it, _a lot._ Its my most favorite Ranger movie to date.



Relique du Madde said:


> There was a 2003 Lone Ranger series!?!?
> 
> Where the hell have I been?



Movie, not series.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 15, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I happened to like it, _a lot._ Its my most favorite Ranger movie to date.



Sorry. Just didn't feel right, IMNSHO.

FWIW, at least Chad found the right TV show for him, _One Tree Hill._


----------



## warlord (Aug 15, 2008)

There were lots of things wrong with the 2003 version. Like the fact it started Chad Michael Murrey. The Lone Ranger should not be some dude who was in a movie with Hilary Duff, And since when did Tonto know martial arts? I'm sayin' an American Indian busting out the secrets of the Far East. Color me confused.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 16, 2008)

warlord said:


> There were lots of things wrong with the 2003 version. Like the fact it started Chad Michael Murrey. The Lone Ranger should not be some dude who was in a movie with Hilary Duff, And since when did Tonto know martial arts? I'm sayin' an American Indian busting out the secrets of the Far East. Color me confused.



Did not the _Brotherhood of the wolf_ do the same thing?


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 19, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> Did not the _Brotherhood of the wolf_ do the same thing?



Have a Filipino actor playing a martial-art kicking Native American?


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 20, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> Hopefully they do well.
> 
> Mind you, while the respective films were success, they didn't live up to their respective sequels.




Do you mean that the original films were better or that the sequels were better? 

In any case, who would be good choices to play the Lone Ranger, Tonto, Butch Cavendish, etc.? 


-G


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 20, 2008)

Goodsport said:


> Do you mean that the original films were better or that the sequels were better?



My bad. I mean to say their respective sequels didn't live up to their originals.



Goodsport said:


> In any case, who would be good choices to play the Lone Ranger, Tonto, Butch Cavendish, etc.?
> 
> 
> -G



If you don't mind someone in his 40's, James Denton (known for his Mike Delfino role on _Desperate Housewives_).


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 25, 2008)

Post not needed.


----------



## Goodsport (Sep 25, 2008)

"Johnny Depp Is _The Lone Ranger_ and Will Return for Another _Pirates of the Caribbean_!" (Wednesday, 9/24/08)


_Very_ interesting developments if true. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Sep 25, 2008)

> _"Johnny Depp Is The Lone Ranger and Will Return for Another Pirates of the Caribbean!"_ _(Wednesday, 9/24/08)_




Or perhaps instead as Tonto.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (May 18, 2011)

"Casting Call: Armie Hammer To Star Alongside Johnny Depp In 'The Lone Ranger'" (Tuesday, 5/17/11)


-G


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 18, 2011)

Gee, it only took them two years to cast this role, what could possibly go wrong?  *rolleyes*


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 19, 2011)

I'm foreseeing..

Tonto swaggering around perpetually drunk and speaking in a confusing often incoherent manor as if he was a veiled reference to another character Johnny Depp played.


----------

